# Something i dont understand



## highman (May 4, 2009)

DWC.. i though that the root system has to be watered and dried out completely multiple times a day? if you used the typical 3-5 gallon rubbermaid wouldnt your rooots just be sitting in water 24 hrs a day?  i dunno it seems it would be much easier that way and your roots would have maximum growing space. Regular water changes and maybe a spray system to get the upper roots sytem??


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

DWC roots get their oxygen from constant bubbles.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2009)

highman said:
			
		

> DWC.. i though that the root system has to be watered and dried out completely multiple times a day? if you used the typical 3-5 gallon rubbermaid wouldnt your rooots just be sitting in water 24 hrs a day?  i dunno it seems it would be much easier that way and your roots would have maximum growing space. Regular water changes and maybe a spray system to get the upper roots sytem??



You have some misconceptions about what DWC (deep water culture) is.  In DWC, your roots are partially submerged in water all the time.  You use an air pump and air stones to oxygenate the water.  The continual oxygenation of the water keeps the roots healthy.  IMO, this is the simplest hydro system there is.  I change out my buckets every 7-10 days.  You do not need any kind of spray system with DWC.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2009)

Bro,,I believe you are thinking about an Ebb and Flow system,,,not DWC.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 4, 2009)

if you have a 5 gal pail with 3 gal of water you have 2 gal of air with air pump pushing new air in


----------



## highman (May 5, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You have some misconceptions about what DWC (deep water culture) is. In DWC, your roots are partially submerged in water all the time. You use an air pump and air stones to oxygenate the water. The continual oxygenation of the water keeps the roots healthy. IMO, this is the simplest hydro system there is. I change out my buckets every 7-10 days. You do not need any kind of spray system with DWC.


 
this is what i thought was going on. i have seen other forms of DWC in 5 gallon buckets using a spray or almost Aeroponic type sprayers.The DWC system sounds very apealing to me seeing as i live in an APt and this design would call for less space. Although i have heard that they can be troublesome. i wonder if i had two plants in a Dwc setup if they would cause alot of smell?


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 5, 2009)

Don't grow in your apt. just don't do it. It isn't worth it.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> Don't grow in your apt. just don't do it. It isn't worth it.


I couldn't agree more.  I just don't believe landlords and growing mix too well...except in very rare, special situations


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 5, 2009)

if i had two plants in a Dwc setup if they would cause alot of smell?[/quote]


Yes, it will smell. MJ smells, it smells good though


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2009)

What ya need to understand Little Brother is that Maitenance can go into that Apt at anytime for anything repair related,pest,,whatever,while you are out,,,,,,and then yur going to jail.


----------



## highman (May 5, 2009)

I have debated this for a while now.. I live in a fairly new apartment complex. The "landlord" is not an issue here it is the maintenence people possibly stepping in while you are out. the closet they will be in is in my room 3 doors behind the living room. my bedroom will have a seperate lock on it as well as the closet door. even if someone was in the kitchen or living room you wouldnt be able to hear or smell anything. plus i live on the third floor and have acces to my addic directly from my closet.. been thinking about running my exhuast up there but then again i mya not have to do all that with such a small setup


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2009)

> exhuast up there but then again i mya not have to do all that with such a small setup


 
So,,nobody else can get to the attic but you?


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 5, 2009)

look into ozone generators and carbon scrubbers.


----------



## D3 (May 5, 2009)

Why take the chance????????????????????


----------



## highman (May 5, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> So,,nobody else can get to the attic but you?


 
well kinda.. there is a smal square hole just big enough for someone to come through that has not been used since day one but i am going to board that up.. those maintence people have never been up there that is A/C guy territory if they ever had to come up there it would be becuase i had to call them to fix my a/c. but regardless there is so much insulation up there i could hide a dead body not problem


----------



## highman (May 5, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Why take the chance????????????????????


 
2 reasons

1. an outstanding profit margin
2. I love plants


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 5, 2009)

i like reason number 2
my love of this plant got me onto grwoing but for profit is allways the wrong reason
if i could grow 500 plants my friends would never waste money again


----------



## highman (May 5, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> i like reason number 2
> my love of this plant got me onto grwoing but for profit is allways the wrong reason
> if i could grow 500 plants my friends would never waste money again


 
its def more for the love than anything but i would be lying if i said money had nothing to do with it.


----------



## D3 (May 6, 2009)

If your in it for the profit, than your already doomed. Only grow for yourself & keep your mouth shut.


----------



## highman (May 6, 2009)

so plans change again, i got out of my lease and am moving in with a friend who owns his own house in suburbia. so those who hate the apt idea this is good news!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 6, 2009)

highman said:
			
		

> so plans change again, i got out of my lease and am moving in with a friend who owns his own house in suburbia. so those who hate the apt idea this is good news!


 
So now ya have a FRIEND thats gonna know.  Your asking for trouble Bro. Nobody,,and I mean NOBODY should know your growing. One person is all it takes to get yur *** put in Prison,,but you seem to be hell bound on growing for profit,,so go for it. But just remember,,ya have been warned.


----------



## highman (May 6, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> So now ya have a FRIEND thats gonna know.  Your asking for trouble Bro. Nobody,,and I mean NOBODY should know your growing. One person is all it takes to get yur *** put in Prison,,but you seem to be hell bound on growing for profit,,so go for it. But just remember,,ya have been warned.


 
Well i quess your right.. the fact that i want to sell two 0f my 6 oz's to help pay the rent and electricity makes me a bad person. I have been supplying my family and close friends for about 10 years now becuase no one knows were to get it. I am a blessing for about 10 of my closest friends and family. If i have extras they will get it, they wont know where it comes from but they will enjoy it for next to nothing.

oh and by the way you think im the only one on this site that has a grow op with a roomate or on friends land? think again my man. And by the way could you be so kind as to point out were i mentioned about growing at the new spot?


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

Whatever.

Dont let anyone tell you that growing for profit is wrong.

Its is a LOT of HARD work, my time is money, my product is superb, pay me or trade me.

If the supplies were free and nobody had to work for money...or better yet...if money never existed in the first place...than maybe we can do this "free everything" stuff.

But untill then the equation is like this:

Work + Supplies + Time = Money

Common multiplier: Its illegal. 

If you grow for yourself and some friends, well good for you.
There is a thousand more people out there who also enjoy GETTING HIGH and they really would rather not grow for themselves.

Does everyone who drinks beer brew there own?
Nope.

Wine?
Nope.

Tobacco?
Nope.

Get your spot with your buddy, get your heads on the same page, get your gear, tell nobody and work.

Do with the end result what you will. That is YOUR business.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 6, 2009)

Bro,,I never said you were a bad person. You wanna grow for other PPL thats great,,if ya live where EFFEN does you can Grow Legal. But most of the PPL i know dont live in Cali. Where I live it will get you put under the jail. So Im sorry if I hurted yur feelings,,never meant too.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> And by the way could you be so kind as to point out were i mentioned about growing at the new spot



Yes sir,,here is were I got the idea


> so plans change again, i got out of my lease and am moving in with a friend who owns his own house in suburbia. so those who hate the apt idea this is good news


----------



## highman (May 7, 2009)

yeah i kinda blew that up this morning.. you caught me as i just woke up, sorry


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

In my 75 years, I've known a lot of people who sell weed. I'm talking about a couple of hundred people. Of all of them, not a single one got away with it from start to finish. The best of the best was a personal friend who sold for almost 15 years without a bust. Then he got 15 years in prison on his first and only bust because they watched, filmed and recorded him for a couple of years before busting him and about 30 other people in the same group of bikers. He never sold to anyone he didn't "know", and never anything but weed in ounces, halves, quarters and eighths. 

He just got out about 2 years ago. A very, very different man then he was when he went in.

What you really need to think of is:

1. How long are you going to sell weed?

2. Are you going to sell to anyone, or just people you know?

3. Would you really care if you got sent to prison?

Anyone who tells you that they've sold weed for years and years and have never been busted is a an alien from a different planet who can shape-shift into the tooth fairy. It almost never happens.

You're going to do what you want, but be as safe as you can and don't whine if you get busted. Go to jail by yourself and don't narc on someone else to lighten your own sentence.

I hope you're the very first one to never get busted.

Good luck!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2009)

highman said:
			
		

> yeah i kinda blew that up this morning.. you caught me as i just woke up, sorry


 

No problem. Do it myself sometimes. Just be carefull Bro. I have been where you dont wanna go.
Stoneybud,,ya couldnt be more right Little Brother. I have known several myself. Hate to see good PPL trying to make ends meet go to Prison.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 7, 2009)

who ever pursues growing, researching grow techniques, nutes, lights etc.. and doesnt come across info regarding penalties for growing.  only idiots and they need to get caught.  
ive seen this type of response every time someone post something about selling a little.  
who cares what you a planning on doing with your harvest, dont telegraph your plans.  keep that s**t to yourself.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

> Anyone who tells you that they've sold weed for years and years and have never been busted is a an alien from a different planet who can shape-shift into the tooth fairy. It almost never happens.




I will be by tonight for them teeth. I will be in the form of a pegasus. I canonly stay short times because my homeworld has a methane atmosphere.

I know MANY people who sell, a lot and a little. Never would gues. They pay their bills, Taxes and stay out of trouble. They don't party, roughhouse or get loud. 

Typical, normal, relaxed lifestyle. 

Although I do live in california, there are many areas that are NOT MJ friendly. Like....anywhere you go that is more than 20 miles from the ocean, you are in the Midwest (no offense) and police are not as lax.

If you need some extra cash, great. Don't try to retire form this. Then you get screwed really easy.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I know MANY people who sell, a lot and a little.


You're contradicting me? Who would figure! You're cracking me up man.

No stress.


----------



## highman (May 9, 2009)

I like this thread, I feel i have some wise people posting on my behalf. I will def take into consideration what you have all said. The whole thing about every dealer getting busted eventually is all to true. I dont really know what my plans are for the future but i can tell you this i wont be selling for more than 5 years. by that time i hope to be well established with my current job and probably just growing for personal.


----------



## highman (May 9, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> who ever pursues growing, researching grow techniques, nutes, lights etc.. and doesnt come across info regarding penalties for growing. only idiots and they need to get caught.
> ive seen this type of response every time someone post something about selling a little.
> who cares what you a planning on doing with your harvest, dont telegraph your plans. keep that s**t to yourself.


 
penalties are clear as day to me


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2009)

Glad to see ya took some good advice Bro. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 9, 2009)

cool,  be safe.
no condemnation here bro, i have depended on those who were gracious enough to sell to me and being a Medical user i appreciate the risk they take probably more than most.  thats why you keep quiet, for your sake and theirs.
peace


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 9, 2009)

As far as DWC is concerned, I have seen plants 6'+ tall out of 5 gallon buckets. Eye level with me and I am 73" tall.

Don't worry about the roots, they have PLENTY of room.
Do some reserch though because it seems to be more effective to CHILL your dwc water to around 55f. 

I don't knjow why, but a bunch of older, senior growers pull it off and they get some of the most fluffy, white, strong root systems I have ever seen.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2009)

Yep,,if ya want good healthy roots yur gonna need to keep the DWC rez temps under 70. I found that out the hard way. In soil try and keep yur temps under 80 for best results.


----------



## crozar (May 9, 2009)

im not a seller , nor becoming one , but in my young days i had theories for my friends , and i know a stealth way to sell , 
the only way you never can get caught .
1stly when selling no one must know you nor see you 
2ndly your the only seller and no companions.
3rdly when meeting peopel who needs mj and asking you if you know any1 telll them i know hes add in msn and i deal with him , he is the most trust worthy person , the only way you can pay him is online through paypal ac , and he will deliver the goods for sure. 
use a VPN connection and log in msn , and you are the dealer as4say.
being the dealer they will ask for your number , tell them i deal by sending the package , and not by the old method for security risks.
once they pay they will add their nick name on the bill.
you ask for the house location , you dont set the goods in their house , you set it 1 or 2 traffic lights away. and then plot a map with a photo of the sight you have dropped the goods, the goods must be in safe place not for any anonymous person to sense or find.
after tht , thts a bussiness which can go along way , but what will you be dealing with quarters or ounces?
remember the paypal ac must be opened through stealth measurements , seek an online bank ac and pay them by cash by mail, and dont have your address on the mail.
you will open paypal account through a bank account you registered online with stealth initials . 
its a long work , but its good for any1 out their working with ounces and pounds and are willing to live on their life without any fear of risk.


----------

